# cool site



## 100arcefarm (Apr 3, 2006)

I Found this new Tractor Forum--- Is this forum owned by the same people?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100arcefarm _
> *I Found this new Tractor Forum looks like its a new one, might be cool to start from the ground up!
> is this forum owned by the same people? *


Welcome to the original Tractor Forum.com and we will check it out thanks for the heads-up!! 100~ Tell us more about yourself and your 100 acre farm!!

Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome! Where are you located?


----------



## 100arcefarm (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi guys, I am in southern Ohio, darn near the ky border.
I just moved here about 6 months ago, so I haven't gotten to do much with it yet. some cleaning up, mowing and such before hunting season hit.
I have a little dragon d200, it's not what some would call a tractor, but it will soon be busy bushhogging. I got a good deal on it, and ya have to start somewhere, right? 
-Ralph


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

we use to have a farm just outside of Ironton. You anywhere near there?


----------



## 100arcefarm (Apr 3, 2006)

ironton is 15 minutes away! I'm just outside wheelersburg


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100arcefarm _
> *I Found this new Tractor Forum looks like its a new one, might be cool to start from the ground up!
> is this forum owned by the same people? *


Don't know what to tell you fellows, After 8 attempts trying to register there all rejected including this (they said my birthdate was wrong!! Go figure it's good enough for the Federal Government but not good enough for them)~~~ perhaps they don't like the Name "Archdean"!!! 

One of you untainted guys try it and let us know!! I do recognise two names there!!


----------



## 100arcefarm (Apr 3, 2006)

they, tainted? did I do something wrong? I thought these 2 sites were together? I copied that post from another site.
I had a guy offer me a 9N, was checking them out (info wise). looks like it would pull a 5' hog better than my little 2vyl 25hp dragon, local kubota dealer wants to sell me a 4' hog for it, but my rider's bigger than that, and there's a lot of 4'swipes around here!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

No 100!! You did nothing WRONG!! We appreciate the info!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just another imitation site, 100acre... only 95 posts and generic standard forum layout. We are the only true original "tractorforum" --- we have had our ups, downs and in-betweens, but we are still alive and kickin!!!

Welcome to the forum and relax for a while!!!
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100arcefarm _
> *they, tainted? did I do something wrong? I thought these 2 sites were together? I copied that post from another site.
> I had a guy offer me a 9N, was checking them out (info wise). looks like it would pull a 5' hog better than my little 2vyl 25hp dragon, local kubota dealer wants to sell me a 4' hog for it, but my rider's bigger than that, and there's a lot of 4'swipes around here! *


That 9N should pull that 4' hog and not even know it's back there! I found a 5' John Deere hog for $25 - it ain't pretty, but it cuts the grass! A 5' would also cover the tire tracks and won't leave "strips". How much is he asking for the 9N?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome 100 acre. Hope you enjoy the site. 
What Fordfarm says about the 9N pulling a 5' hog is true. If engine is running good it will run that 5 footer like it isn't even there.


----------



## 100arcefarm (Apr 3, 2006)

he is asking 2300 for it. just re-did the whole thing, new paint, ect


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Ralph! Glad you found us. Jump right in and enjoy. Lots of subjects to choose from. You got the genuine "real deal" Tractor Forum here.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100arcefarm _
> *he is asking 2300 for it. just re-did the whole thing, new paint, ect *


Any attachments go with it? Does he have any paperwork to prove he "just re-did it". Lots of times people will repaint and sell it as _re-done". Check it out mechanically. How are the tires? Is there any attachment handy to check the lift? Pull a plug and see how it looks. Drive it a bit. If it is "re-done" then it would be in the ball park, especailly if it has anything come with it. Just make sure it's not a paint-on rebuild. Just remember, there is one brake on each side, not both on the right like newer machines! The N series is a real workhorse and will last you forever with proper care and feeding!


----------

